# Another new guy



## VAPADean (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm the new Dean of Visual and Performing Arts at Folsom Lake College after spending the last 20 years as the head of a small community college theatre department. I'm an actor/director by training, a passible lighting designer and a mediocre scene designer. 
I did get to help design and equip a new theatre which is part of why they hired me here, since we are just breaking ground on an 80,000 sq ft Performing Arts Center. I found Controlbooth by google-ing various things. Looks like a good place get information and share issues.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! Let us know how we can help you. Get to know the search function there's a lot of great information buried in the archives.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2008)

VAPADean said:


> ...just breaking ground on an 80,000 sq ft Performing Arts Center. ...


Welcome, and Do you need any assistance specifying equipment? We enjoy immensely spending other people's money, especially in new spaces. Can you give us the details? 

I hope you have a good Theatre Consultant. Don't, repeat don't, let them recommend/specify/install fluorescent houselights.


----------



## VAPADean (Sep 9, 2008)

They just brought me into this and I’m getting up to speed. All the main designs are done and I’m not sure where they are on equipment regarding systems. Hopefully there will still be time to negotiate. We are looking at an 800 seat proscenium space, (600 seats down, 200 seat balcony) with fan seating, a 200 seat studio theatre (I believe with flexible seating) 100 seat recital hall, large rehearsal hall (for music), Director’s studio (which is essentially a big black box hopefully with lighting, but I haven’t seen detail plans yet) Scene shop, costume shop, dressing rooms, green room and various classrooms, labs, practice rooms, offices etc. 
I do know that both Auerbach, Pollack, Friedlander and The Shalleck Collaborative have done some consulting work. I’m not sure who did what, but they are both good firms.
When equipment decisions are coming up, I will definitely throw thoughts out to the forum. As for the fluorescents as house lights, imagine when the architect specs metal halide lights for worklights. Thank god I noticed that before they put them in.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 10, 2008)

VAPADean said:


> As for the fluorescents as house lights, imagine when the architect specs metal halide lights for worklights. Thank god I noticed that before they put them in.



I don't even like fluorescents as work lights. Our old shop building had metal halide work lights. Except for the time it took for them to warm up, I actually liked them. They would not, however, be my first choice for work lights.

Welcome to Controlbooth. Here's hoping that we learn as much from you as you learn from us.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 10, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Don't, repeat don't, let them recommend/specify/install fluorescent houselights.



Welcome to my world of pain! The good news is a bunch of Source4 pars with XWFL lenses make AWESOME house lights. 

Hey VAPA, I just spent the last 3 years building a theater and was in charge of chosing most of the tech gear so I know right where you are at. Let me know how I can help.


----------

